# Sons estrangeiros difíceis para brasileiros



## Youngfun

Olá a todos!

Eu gosto de admirar a sonoridade e a fonética das línguas, é a parte que me interessa mais quando aprendo línguas estrangeiras.
Apesar de estudar os sons que _têm_ uma língua, acho que também está interessante ver quais sons _não têm_ numa língua e como os falantes nativos tentam de reproduzir aqueles sons quando aprendem línguas estrangeiras. 
Também acho que analisando como os nativos pronunciam as línguas estrangeiras, e quais sons faltam naquela língua, é muito útil para aprender em jeito melhor a fonética daquela língua.

A primeira coisa que têm em comum a maioria das línguas latinas é a abundância de vogais, e fica difícil pronunciar consoantes finais sem vogais.

A coisa interessante dos brasileiros é que colocam um "i" de apoio depois consoante final (de silaba ou de palavra).
Parece que os brasileiros percebem o "i" como "vogal neutra". Em ambas as minhas duas línguas, Chinês e Italiano, preferimos um "schwa de apoio".

Deve ser por isso que as letras F M N etc. e outras se lêem êfi, êmi, êni etc.? Vi um video onde ensinam o alfabeto na variante português e são pronunciadas mais ou menos como /efə/, /emə/, /enə/, etc.

Assim, por exemplo, ouvi uma minha amiga brasileira pronunciar _Big Brother_ como _bigui BROdê_ 

A outra coisa que me surpreendeu dos brasileiros que não conseguem de pronunciar d e t não palatalizados.
E por causa disso, unido ao i de apoio, site é pronunciado "saitchi", e vodka "vódjica".

Tenho uma amiga brasileira que também sabe espanhol, mas quando tentou de ler um texto em italiano, fica instintivo para ela transformar os "te" e "ti" em tchi, e os "de" e "di" em dji, mesmo sabendo que se lêem tê, /ti/, dê e /di/.

Outro problema é a redução vocálica do português brasileiro. Especialmente em fim de palavra "a" atono vira /ɐ/, "e" atono vira /i/, "o" atono vira /u/.
Assim a minha amiga quando lê italiano, para ela fica instintivo reduzir as vogais átonas, especialmente em fim de palavra.
Uma outra amiga também me falou que não consegue, ou fica difícil, pronunciar uma "A" /a/ cheia em silaba átona. O jeito natural de pronunciar é com /ɐ/. (que para mim é um som muito diferente da /a/)

E também o "R" inicial é normalmente pronunciado /h/, resultando em confusão como: _it's red, not head!
_
E "L" final como /w/.

Assim li em um outro tópico que rock 'n' roll fica pronunciada como "hoquinhow".

A minha amiga se chama de Carol, e para ela a pronuncia mais natural sería com a vocalização da "l" final em /w/, então pronunciado como /'karow/. 
Uma vez eu fiz ouvir para ela com o leitor automatico do meu celular que lê como se fosse italiano, então com uma schwa de apoio: /'karolə/.
Ela ficou rindo, porque ela percebia a palavra como "Carola", por causa do som /ə/ semelhante a "a" átona /ɐ/.
Mas eu ficava muito sorpreso e insistia dizendo que diz Carol, sem nenhuma vogal final, até porque para mim "a" se pronuncia como uma /a/ cheia sempre, e é muito diferente da /ɐ/ e /ə/.
Mas para ela aquela é a pronuncia normal da "a" átona, e ao contrário para ela fica difícil pronuncia uma /a/ verdadeira no final de palavra.
Essas são coisas que me surpreendem, e me fazem entender como a língua nativa influi sobre a percepção dos sons.

Outra coisa que me surpreendeu é quando eu contei para uma minha amiga a minha dificuldade em pronunciar vogais nasais. Então ela me perguntou como eu pronuncio as vogais antes de n.
Eu falei que pronuncio /an, en, in, on, un/ normalmente, vogal+n, sem nasalizar a vogal.
Ela ficou surpresa e disse que é impossível _não nasalizar_ a vogal antes de n.
Então brasileiros que aprendem línguas estrangeiras não conseguem de pronunciar an, en, in, on, un sem nasalizar a vogal?
Deve ser uma característica em comum com os franceses, se fosse verdade.

Vocês concordam com as dificuldades que descrevi?
Tem outras coisas pra adicionar?


----------



## Macunaíma

Acho os rr italianos muito difíceis, principalmente quando dobrados. Aliás, as consoantes dobradas não fazem muito sentido para mim - eu mal consigo distinguir uma dobrada de uma não dobrada quando ouço. Existe, sim, uma tentação enorme de nazalizar antes de n e m, mas nada irresistível. Acho que, por causa dos rr e da nasalização, é mais fácil para um brasileiro falar francês bem do que falar italiano bem, embora o ritmo mais variado do italiano seja mais próximo da nossa língua do que a monotonia do francês.


----------



## Istriano

TH (entre as consoantes) é muito difícil: It'*s the s*ong she made.


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu só acho o th mudo chatinho de se pronunciar depois do t (importan*t th*ing), mas se eu não tiver prestando atenção ou estiver um pouco bêbado até que sai fácil .


----------



## SãoEnrique

Acho que o francês é a língua latina a mais facil a aprender ao nivel fonetico pois estes sons não são dificéis a pronunciar "an, en, in, on" ao invés de "ão, õe,ã" em português. Também como disse o Macuniama o francês é uma lingua monotonia, falamos sempre à mesma velocidade.


----------



## thdiass

Que curioso, SãoEnrique, eu acho as vogais do francês particularmente difíceis, sobretudo quando unidas. A diferença entre "eau", "au" e "oe", pra mim, são demasiado sutis. Questão de ouvido! 
Uma seqüência grande de consoantes nas palavras alemãs também costumam ser difíceis e a saída brasileira é colocar o "i de apoio" ao qual se referiram acima.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Talvez seja difícil por um lusofono de falar francês sobretudo pelas "vogais" porque o nosso /o/ seria igual ao vosso /ó/ me parece, ao invés de vosso /o/ que se pronuncia como um "u" muitas vezes. Pode ser um problema.


----------



## thdiass

Pelo que tenho visto, o "u" não é um problema, apesar de não existir em português. As pessoas aprendem sem problemas. Entretanto, o "e" e os sons fechados das vogais unidas costumam ser mais difíceis. P. ex: profess*eu*r, *eau,* *oeu*vre, s*oeu*r. Tendemos, em português a pronunciar tudo isto de maneira idêntica, o que nem sempre é correto.


----------



## Macunaíma

*Au*/*eau* equivalem ao nosso *o* fechado, não? De qualquer forma, acho vogais mais fáceis de aprender do que consoantes.


----------



## anaczz

Acho difícil reproduzir o som das vogais átonas "a" e "e" do português europeu, asim como o "ы" russo, em Tы e Bы.
As variações vocálicas em inglês também me confundem muito.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Macunaíma said:


> *Au*/*eau* equivalem ao nosso *o* fechado, não? De qualquer forma, acho vogais mais fáceis de aprender do que consoantes.



 e não ao vosso "au" é um falso amigo. Você tem razão.


----------



## Youngfun

Obrigado Macunaima!
Esqueci das coisas mais obvias, dos sons dificeis em italiano.

Eu sempre achei que as vogais nasais do português e do francês eram muito similares, que *ã*, *e*n, *i*n, *õ*, *u*n eram iguais a *an*, *en*, *in*, *on*, *un* franceses! Não é?
Mas quando ouvio vogais nasais franceses, para mim soam todos como "an"! 

Mas eu não acho dificil pronunciar th nos exemplo de istriano e Manunaíma: eu pronuncio /d/ em the, e /t/ em thing.

Em francês tenho um advantagem em pronunciar d*e*, profess*eu*r, *oeu*vre porque são sons que existem também no meu dialeto chinês. 
O meu problema são vogais nasais, em ambas linguas: francês e português.
Quanto a "au, eau" franceses que se pronunciam o, isso foi ensinado na minha primeira aula de francês!

E eu sempre achei que o "a" atono do português europeu fosse igual ao brasileiro! 

E vocês conseguem de pronunciar casa em italiano? /'kaza/ com /a/ em posição átona?
E quando aprendem espanhol ou italiano, para vocês fica fácil não palatalizar os "t" e "d" antes de /i/? E não mudar "e" atona em /i/, "o" atono em /u/?


----------



## cordobes82

Muito bom, Youngfun, você poderia escrever um livro com o que postou aqui! hehe.

Outra coisa muto curiosa é a seguinte: geralmente muitas pessoas dizem que o português e o espanhol sao línguas muito parecidas. Mas quanto aos sons, sao COMPLETAMENTE diferentes. O português é a língua mais nasal entre as línguas romances e o espanhol, a menos nasal. É por isso que 2 países vizinhos como o Brasil e a Argentina até podem se entender facilmente, mas para pronunciarem certinho um o idioma do outro, é dificilímo. Eu diria que para um argentino é mais fácil aprender inglês, italiano ou até mesmo chinês do que português. A mesma coisa acontece com um brasileiro diante do espanhol. Nao me refiro à gramatica, mas sim à fonética.

De fato, para os falantes hispanos, é muito dificil aprenderem a pronunciar direito qualquer outra língua, porque o espanhol é muito pobre em sons.


----------



## Istriano

Youngfun said:


> E vocês conseguem de pronunciar casa em italiano? /'kaza/ com /a/ em posição átona?


 Claro, há dialetos que não fecham muito essa vogal, por exemplo, o dialeto baiano.
O  a de casa no meu dialeto é [ä] (ou um pouquinho mais alto entre â e [ä]).

O a italiano é mais fechado/central que o a francês, e o espanhol.
Por exemplo, nas palavras espanholas _ pl*a*ya, cl*a*ro.._.(vogal frontal baixa) o a soa como a nas palavras inglesas _hat, back._
O a espanhol dessas palavras é [a]; 
o a português de _cl*a*ro, pr*a*ia_, há é [ä] (vogal central baixa)
O a final varia dependendo do dialeto; em Portugal e em Minas Gerais ele é muito fechado; em muitos sotaques do Nordeste e do Sul é muito aberto.
Em Curitiba se pronuncia como em italiano.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Como vocês diferenciam o "â" do "á" na pronuncia?


----------



## Youngfun

@SãoEnrique: não sei, acho que "á" é [a], similar a "a" francesa, e "â" é mais fechada. Mas não sei quanto fechada.
Ironicamente o francês tem muitos vogais, mas não tem gradações diferentes da "a".

@Cordobes: acho que o italiano, junto ao espanhol, são as linguas menos nasais, sem considerar os dialetos italianos.
Mas não concordo che aprender o chinês do ponto de vista fonetico é mais facil...

@Istriano: Agora tu me confundeu muito! 
O que quer dizer com [ä]? Esse som? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_central_unrounded_vowel
(Não tenho ideia de como se pronuncia).


> O a italiano é mais fechado/central que o a francês, e o espanhol.


Não sabia!  Sempre achei que eram iguais!


> nas palavras espanholas _pl*a*ya, cl*a*ro...(vogal frontal baixa) o a soa como a nas palavras inglesas hat, back.
> O a espanhol dessas palavras é [a];_


 Eu sempre achei que o a em hat, black era um [æ] 

Agora to pensando aos sons do português, acho que até em silabas tônicas, o "a" não é uma [a] chéia, mas reduzida (comparada com o "a" italiano)



> Em Curitiba se pronuncia como em italiano.



Deve ser por isso que italiano falando português parece sulista.
Eles também falam o leitê está quentê?


----------



## anaczz

Youngfun said:


> Deve ser por isso que italiano falando português parece sulista.
> Eles também falam o leitê está quentê?


Sim! Falam.


----------



## Istriano

Youngfun said:


> Eu sempre achei que o a em hat, black era um [æ]


 Já mudou (os dicionários ingleses destinados aos nativos já não usam  [æ];  a revisão foi feita por Upton 10 anos  atrás):

http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/black?q=black

http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/hat?q=hat


O /a/ de _pl*a*ya, cl*a*ro (em esp). s_empre ouço como [a] (ou seja como um som entre o nosso á [ä] e a vogal [æ] do inglês americano do Midland):

vogais baixas:
[a]  frontal (não existe em português)
[ä] central (vogal de h*á*, d*á*, ser*á*)
[ɑ] posterior (não existe em português).

Visto que em português [a], [ä], [ɑ] não contrastam fonologicamente, numa transcrição mais geral usamos [a] em vez de [ä]
(Bem como os dicionários de inglês usam [r] para o r retroflexo de inglês, por razões práticas, mesmo sabendo que na maioria dos sotaques da língua inglêsa o r não se pronuncia como _rr  _em espanhol [r]; só na Escócia e na Índia falam assim).

veja as vogais, [a] não é o nosso a central (que é [ä]):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vowel#Height


----------



## Istriano

SãoEnrique said:


> Como vocês diferenciam o "â" do "á" na pronuncia?



Eu pronuncio â como ã:

câmera = cãmera
 Só na cidade de S. Paulo ouvi a pronúncia câmera.


----------



## Youngfun

Acho que [a] e [ä] não são fonemas distintivos em nenhuma lingua do mundo! A diferença entre eles é sutil demais!
Obrigado, aprendi que existe o simbolo IPA [ä].
É a primeira vez que vejo esse simbolo, porque também na transcripção fonética mais rigida usam [a] para italiano, francês e português. Então a dinstinção entre [a] e [ä] é facultativa?
Segundo essa pagina: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_central_unrounded_vowel
todas linguas romanzas usam [ä]: Italiano, Português, Francês, e também Espanhol!
Enquanto segundo essa outra pagina: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_front_unrounded_vowel
A unica lingua romanza que usa [a] é o Catalano maiorcano. Também Chinês usa [a].

Eu que sou bilingue, nunca percebi diferença entre [ä] italiano e o [a] chinês.
Tô repetindo muitas palavras italianas com "a" e muitas palavras chinêsas com "a" mas não consigo de perceber a diferença.

Acho que a diferença é minima, por isso nunca usam o simbolo [ä] nas transcripções.


> O  a de casa no meu dialeto é [ä] (ou um pouquinho mais alto entre â e [ä]).


O "a" final também [ä]?


> Eu pronuncio â como ã


Agora lembrei que no meu curso de Português brasileiro, está escrito que o acento circonflexo em â sirve só para indicar nasalização (mesmo usando o sotaque paulistano).


----------



## Macunaíma

O acento circunflexo no a serve para indicar que a sílaba é tônica: ânsia em vez de ans_*i*_a (você pode ouvir o verbo ansiar conjugado assim), tâmara em vez de Tamara (um nome próprio), pântano em vez de pantano (a palavra não existe, mas sem o acento a tonicidade iria para a sílaba do meio, que também seria um a nasal). Em tese, a circunflexo indica uma vogal fechada em português, mas no brasil não existe a fechado.


----------



## Audie

Youngfun said:


> E quando aprendem espanhol ou italiano, para vocês fica fácil não palatalizar os "t" e "d" antes de /i/?


Para os pernambucanos é moleza!


----------



## Youngfun

Moleza significa que é muito fácil? 
Deve ser que em Pernambuco vocês não palatalizam "t" e "d"?

O que escrevi no primeiro post se aplica principalmente ao Sudestinos (?) e Cearenses (pode ser Mineiros também?).
O que é estranho é que o sotaque cearense não é nada igual com os outros sotaques nordestinos... é mais parecido com o carioca (mas com chiado menos marcado, e aspirados /h/ ao invés de /x/).

@Macunáima:
Obrigado!
Esqueci da coisa mais ouvia... onde tem acento, a sílaba é tônica 
Mas eu nunca vi um "â" tônico não nasal, e nunca vi um "á" tônico nasal.
Então o "â" é para tônicos nasais (antes de "m" e "n") e "á" para tônicos não nasais?

Eu sempre tive a impressão que no Brasil o "â" é um "a" fechado nasal...
E sempre achei que os "a" átonos são fechados... 
Mas pode ser que não percebo direito os sons do português brasileiro.

Ao meu ouvido, o "a" final no Brasil é quase um _schwa_, ou até mudo*.
Como falei no primeiro post, o que os brasileiros percebem como "Carol*a*", eu percebo como "Carol".
Ou quando liguei para um telefone no Brasil e atendeu a secretária electronica, ela falou: "Vivo _informa_..."
Quando falou _informa_, eu não percebia o "a" final, eu percebi "inform" e pensei: "Inform? porque usa o verbo em inglês? " (mas com /h/ ao invés do r inglês).

Em italiano sería pronunciado [in'formä], com o "a" final similar ao "á" do português.
*Isso é o jeito os italianos pronunciam palavras que acabam em consoante, com _schwa_ de apoio.
Então o nome Carol sería pronunciado ['kärolə], o inglês _inform_ como [in'formə] ou _sport_ (anglismo não adatado em italiano) como ['sportə]


----------



## Macunaíma

No português brasileiro, o *a* é aberto ou nasal. Não saberia dizer se existe um "*a* nasal aberto" - acho que não. O *a* fechado existe no português de Portugal, se não me engano.

As vogais no final de uma palavra são suavizadas, mas não se perdem. Em Carola é mais fácil ainda detectar a vogal final: sem ela o *l* seria vocalizado e pronunciado como *u*. Na mensagem da operadora Vivo a que você se refere, o *a*, aos meus ouvidos, não poderia ser mais audível.


----------



## Audie

Youngfun said:


> Moleza significa que é muito fácil?
> Deve ser que em Pernambuco vocês não palatalizam "t" e "d"?





Youngfun said:


> O que escrevi no primeiro post se aplica principalmente ao Sudestinos (?) e Cearenses (pode ser Mineiros também?).
> O que é estranho é que o sotaque cearense não é nada igual com os outros sotaques nordestinos... é mais parecido com o carioca (mas com chiado menos marcado, e aspirados /h/ ao invés de /x/).


Estranho é você, um estrangeiro, perceber isso. Os sulistas (não se usa '_sudestino_'; quando se faz referência aos que nasceram na região Sudeste se diz '_sulista_', que também pode se referir aos que nasceram na região Sul, depende do contexto), por exemplo, geralmente não conseguem ver muita diferença entre os falares nordestinos. Para mim, o cearense em geral é bem diferente daquele do nordeste nordestino (RN a SE), pelo menos o das capitais. Mas vejo muita semelhança entre o do Ceará e o do Piauí. Mas é bom lembrar que há diferenças interessantes dentro dos próprios estados.


----------



## Youngfun

Macunaíma said:


> No português brasileiro, o *a* é aberto ou nasal. Não saberia dizer se existe um "*a* nasal aberto" - acho que não. O *a* fechado existe no português de Portugal, se não me engano.


Mas o Istriano, percebe que existe no sotaque paulistano, que não nasaliza o "â".


Istriano said:


> Eu pronuncio â como ã:
> Só na cidade de S. Paulo ouvi a pronúncia câmera.


Agora peguei de novo meu curso de português brasileiro, com fonetica baseada sobre o paulistano. Ele fala que "am" é pronunciado "ãm" com a nasalizada.
Mas segundo o meu livro, o "a" antes de m presente em "câmara" e "cama" ficam menos nasais do que "samba". Porque em "samba" o "a" e o "m" ficam na mesma sílaba, então é nasalização forte. Em quanto que em "cama" e "câmara" as duas letras ficam em sílabas diferentes, então nasalização fraca.
Deve ser por isso que o Istriano não percebe a nasalização, porque fica "mais fraca" no paulistano.
Então não é só a própria lingua materna a influençar a percepção dos sons, mas também o próprio sotaque regional!

E já vi "câmara" escrito em 3 jeitos diferentes! 
Istriano escreveu "câmera", meu livro escreveu "câmara" no capitulo "Cybercafé"*, e "camera" no mini-dicionario.

*Não achei "câmara" no capitulo "Tirar fotos" como esperava... o livro é velho, naquele tempo ainda se usavam "máquinas fotograficas" e "filmes".
Deve ser que se usa "câmara" só para _digital cameras_, e "máquina fotográfica" para aquelas óticas com filme?


Macunaíma said:


> As vogais no final de uma palavra são suavizadas, mas não se perdem. Em  Carola é mais fácil ainda detectar a vogal final: sem ela o *l* seria vocalizado e pronunciado como *u*. Na mensagem da operadora Vivo a que você se refere, o *a*, aos meus ouvidos, não poderia ser mais audível.


O meu curso quando fala de fonética, a primeira coisa que fala são as vogais finais suavizadas. 
Para mim as vogais suavizadas são a coisa mais difícil do português, porque às vezes não percebo as vogais átonas.
Sobretudo em palavras átonas, como _te_. Por exemplo, em algumas musicas quase não percebos os _te_, assim que uma frase como "te desejo" para mim soa quase como "tchdesêju".
Graças a Deus que o *l* fica vocalizado! Porque se não fosse, eu não consiguiria de distinguir Carol e Cárola.
Quando os italianos falam "Carol", vocês percebem "Carola". 
Mas quando vocês falam "informa", nós percebemos "inform". É uma coisa reciproca .
Também foi discutido aqui: Word-final consonants (and clusters): 'sport' > 'sportɐ' pronunciation

Algo similar acontence quando brasileiros têm dificultade em entender o Pt-Eu, que suavesiza as vogais ainda mais do que Pt-Br. Então portugueses vão dizer que pronunciam as vogais, mas os brasileiros vão ter a impressão que não os pronunciam.
Se italiano é uma lingua que pronuncias todas vogais (_syllable-timed_), Pt-Eu suavesiza todas vogais átona (_stress-timed_), o Pt-Br é algo intermedio, uma mistura de _syllable-timed_ e _stress-timed_.


Audierunt said:


> Os sulistas (não se usa '_sudestino_'; quando se faz referência aos que nasceram na região Sudeste se diz '_sulista_', que também pode se referir aos que nasceram na região Sul, depende do contexto)


Bizarro! Existe _nordestino_, mas não _sudestino_! Então o único jeito é dizer "povo do Sudeste" quando não estou incluindo os da região Sul?


Audierunt said:


> geralmente não conseguem ver muita diferença entre os falares nordestinos. Para mim, o cearense em geral é bem diferente daquele do nordeste nordestino (RN a SE), pelo menos o das capitais. Mas vejo muita semelhança entre o do Ceará e o do Piauí. Mas é bom lembrar que há diferenças interessantes dentro dos próprios estados.


Acho que os sulistas (em sentido géral ) geralmente generalizam e acham que no Nordeste todo falam como na Bahia e em Pernambuco. Como por exemplo vogais abertas, "d" e "t" pronunciados /d/ e /t/ e não como "dj" e "tch", etc.
Também meu livro foi escrito por um estrangeiro que morou em São Paulo e diz que no Nordeste falam assim: u ki vóCÉ qué CÓmê? (acho que isso é sotaque de Salvador)
A minha amiga de Fortaleza fica muito brava quando generalizam achando que o Nordeste todo é igual e quando confundem Cearenses com Bahianos ou Pernambucanos etc.
Como ela fala é tudo o contrario: usa muitas vogais fechadas, reduz vogais átonas (especialmente em fim de palavra) e pronuncia "d" e "t" como "dj" e "tch", e acha estranho quem pronuncia /d/ e /t/.
Mas eu só conheço um pouquinho o sotaque de Fortaleza, não sei outras cidaded no Ceará.


Istriano said:


> Já mudou (os dicionários ingleses destinados aos nativos já não usam  [æ];  a revisão foi feita por Upton 10 anos  atrás)


Se não erro, em inglês americano ainda é [æ]. Tu concorda?


----------



## Istriano

Youngfun said:


> Se não erro, em inglês americano ainda é [æ]. Tu concorda?



Depende do sotaque.
Em inglês californiano é mais para um [a]: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:California_vowel_shift.png


Em inglês de Chicago é mais para um [e]: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Northern_Cities_shift.svg


----------



## Youngfun

Obrigado Istriano.

Quando penso ao sotaque americano, acho erradamente que todos americanos falam o _General American_.
Mas não conheço os sotaques regionais mais marcados.


----------



## Alandria

Macunaíma said:


> No português brasileiro, o *a* é aberto ou nasal. Não saberia dizer se existe um "*a* nasal aberto" - acho que não. O *a* fechado existe no português de Portugal, se não me engano.
> 
> As vogais no final de uma palavra são suavizadas, mas não se perdem. Em Carola é mais fácil ainda detectar a vogal final: sem ela o *l* seria vocalizado e pronunciado como *u*. Na mensagem da operadora Vivo a que você se refere, o *a*, aos meus ouvidos, não poderia ser mais audível.



Mentira, porque pronuncio os as finais fechados e os pós-tônicos.
Ao passo que "câmara" soa como "cãmârâ".

*Audie*, aí no Nordeste generalizar as regiões centro-oeste, sul e sudeste como "SUL", por isso chamam os capixabas, mineiros, cariocas e paulistas de "sulistas".
Pra mim, isso é uma baita ignorância *geográfica*, mas temos que encarar como uma diferença de uso regional...


----------



## anaczz

Alandria said:


> Mentira, porque pronuncio os as finais fechados e os pós-tônicos.
> Ao passo que "câmara" soa como "cãmârâ".
> 
> *Audie*, aí no Nordeste generalizar as regiões centro-oeste, sul e sudeste como "SUL", por isso chamam os capixabas, mineiros, cariocas e paulistas de "sulistas".
> Pra mim, isso é uma baita ignorância *geográfica*, mas temos que encarar como uma diferença de uso regional...



Não podemos falar muito, né... Em São Paulo, além da designação pejorativa "baianos" (e "paraíbas", no Rio) generalizada para quem vem de qualquer estado do nordeste, também vejo muitas vezes dizerem "o povo do Norte", "ele é do Norte", etc. quando, na realidade a pessoa é do Nordeste do país.


----------



## Macunaíma

Quando a pessoa diz norte/sul querendo dizer "ao norte/sul de mim", eu acho isso muito sábio.


----------

